# Couple questions, please help



## Cheesy Black (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi guys, first post here so i apologize if I'm asking this in the wrong place, but i was wondering what kind of tubes should i use for a basic PFS and what ammo i should use. All i am looking to do with my PFS is plink and get some practice. If someone could give me some help i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Most any kind of tubes will work ... whatever you are comfortable with in terms of draw weight. Chinese 1745s or 1842s, latex tubes from Tex, or Theraband tubes. If you are just plinking, then marbles are fine, or 3/8 inch steel balls. You could even use small, rounded stones. Nothing special is required.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Cheesy Black (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay thank you very much for replying, i have attached some surgical tubing i bought from a hardware store and its working okay but it keeps hitting my hand in front and i can only go about 15 shots until it hurts too much to go on haha. Is there a way to stop this? I have read up on this a bit and i think they are called hand slaps? I was wondering how to get rid of those. And one question about the marbles, what size of marbles? I tried one and got a fork hit when i turned the pouch.


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Maybe you should make your bands a little longer so the band slaps don't hurt as much. At least until you get the practice you need to get the technique down. I have been shooting a long time and i still get band slap from time to time.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Any kind of glove should stop handslap.

I would recommend a gold glove if it bothers you too much.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Cheesy Black said:


> Okay thank you very much for replying, i have attached some surgical tubing i bought from a hardware store and its working okay but it keeps hitting my hand in front and i can only go about 15 shots until it hurts too much to go on haha. Is there a way to stop this? I have read up on this a bit and i think they are called hand slaps? I was wondering how to get rid of those. And one question about the marbles, what size of marbles? I tried one and got a fork hit when i turned the pouch.


I'm assuming you bought some from Home Depot/Lowes? If so, then that's the kind I use. The handslap on it is ridiculous unless I use BIG ammo. It's actually broken skin on my fingers and drawn blood when I shoot too much. Luckily, my dad got me a pair of Gold Gym gloves recently and they seem to stop it pretty good.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of the time when you get bad handslap it is because the ammo is too small for the bands.


----------



## Cheesy Black (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay thank you guys very much, ill definitly try that. So the bands are not my problem? Because i see all the pro guys on youtube with thera band and i was wondering if i should order some, or does the band not really matter and all you need is some kind of rubber for the slingshot?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Simply "twisting the pouch" will not stop fork hits and hand hits. You need to employ the speed bump effect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC_HIAzehJE#t=15

Pinch the ammo in the pouch between your thumb and index finger. Twist the pouch so that your thumb nail is in the direction of the top of the forks. Then bend your wrist slightly upward and back away from the forks. When you release, move your thumb only. The bands will drag the pouch up over the bump of your index finger and launch the ammo slightly up and over the forks.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Cheesy Black (Jan 5, 2014)

So thats how they do it... Thank you very much for replying Charles i really appreciate it. Ill try that today with 5/8 marbles today and hopefully it will work. Thank you for being detailed and taking the time out to explain thia to me.


----------



## Cheesy Black (Jan 5, 2014)

I just went out and got some tubing from a hardware store. Sadly it was not the kind i wanted and is a little weak so i doubled up. I went out with my marbles and applied the techniques that you all shared with me and my first shot flew true and strait. By the end of my 10 marbles i hit my target strait on. Thank you all for being so helpful and taking time out to help me, I'm definitely going to be staying with this forum and hopefully help others some day. Thank you again. 
-Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep at it ... all you need is some practice.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

